# Help me quit smoking



## vtemti (Jul 5, 2005)

I need to quit, but have smoked for a long time. Have any of you quit and what helped you?


----------



## Stevo (Jul 5, 2005)

uhmm............we could break your fingers?.....  

no seriously Boss, my S.O. would also like to give it a rest, there's a support line in VT, i'll dig it up....

_PS~ so what shall we addict you to in order to keep leading  us ? heroin?_

~S~


----------



## Wingnut (Jul 5, 2005)

I've been trying for 5 years, if you find something that works let me know...


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 5, 2005)

I quit just by throwing all of my cigs away.  If I wanted to smoke another I had to go out and get a pack.  I didn't want tos spend $1.50 just for a quick smoke.  (That will tell you how long ago I quit.)  I may sneak one every now and then if I'm bored and others around me are smoking, but I'm not a smoker anymore. 

Basically, get rid of the temptation.


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 5, 2005)

I quit in 1996. Here is the trick.

I joined a different karate school where contact kickboxing was a must. I was getting beat by people that couldn't even hit hard. I had no wind.

I got tired of sucking wind, quit smoking and was motivated by winning.  Find something you love to do, find a way tha smoking interferes with it and give it a shot.

Some sort of physical activity will really help the decision making process.


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DT4EMS_@Jul 5 2005, 10:07 PM
> * Some sort of physical activity will really help the decision making process.  *


 Or a fiesty red head that says, "You can either smoke or date me.  Not both."


----------



## DT4EMS (Jul 5, 2005)

Bwahahaha!!

Yup!! That would do it too!!!


----------



## Firechic (Jul 5, 2005)

Get pregnant.     
That's how I quit. I found out, threw the pack away, was very angry for about a week and never looked back.
It can be done - you just have to be mentally ready to quit.

Good luck to you!!   B)


----------



## Frankie (Jul 6, 2005)

Whatever u do dont try Welbutrin.  Thats the most evil drug out there.  
I have recently quit smoking.  Yeah im talking under 2 weeks and still going.  
I tried the welbutrin and it worked great got having no cravings but ya know i just couldnt deal with feeling like i was on acid.  
Cold turkey after that.  It was hard the first few days but the local store loved me for buying all their gum.
And no i havent cheated yet.

Good Luck Quitting and i hope you have some support because that means alot when u need it.


----------



## rescuecpt (Jul 6, 2005)

We bribed my Dad with a 26 foot MacGregor sailboat.  Worked wonders, he hasn't smoked a single cancer stick in 20 years.  

I'm working on getting my boyfriend to quit, you have to find someone willing to help you get over the oral fixation.     :wub:


----------



## 007medic (Jul 6, 2005)

Tootsie Pops!! You may get cavities, but you just asked to quit smoking. LOL

No really, I know a guy who would buy tootsie pops, and rather than lighing a cig, he would eat a tootsie pop.

Me on the other hand, I fear for the people around me when I decide to quit.

Good Luck!!


----------



## vtemti (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Firechic_@Jul 5 2005, 10:51 PM
> * Get pregnant.
> *


 Now that would really be a milestone since I don't have the correct parts!!!! :blink:  :lol: 

I have tried the welbutrin, worked great while I was on it. Then we went into the winter season where I spend more time in a plow truck than at home. I think you get the picture especially you current and ex smokers. 

Haven't done it yet, but it will be soon. I may fall back to all of you from time to time to give me a kick in the A.........posterior end if that's ok.

Dan


----------



## Chimpie (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 6 2005, 09:53 AM
> * We bribed my Dad with a 26 foot MacGregor sailboat.  Worked wonders, he hasn't smoked a single cancer stick in 20 years.   *


 Until he goes out on his new boat and you all are not around.    :lol:


----------



## vtemti (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jul 6 2005, 09:53 AM
> * We bribed my Dad with a 26 foot MacGregor sailboat.  Worked wonders, he hasn't smoked a single cancer stick in 20 years.
> 
> I'm working on getting my boyfriend to quit, you have to find someone willing to help you get over the oral fixation.     :wub: *


 OK, this could work. How long before you deliver it to me?

And about the oral fixation thing, ummmmmmm....................that could work either way. With the right partner I might just like the fixation, but it would be worth quitting for!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stevo (Jul 6, 2005)

are both you _and_ the wife quittin' Boss?


----------



## Phridae (Jul 6, 2005)

Cold Turkey.

I mean eat cold turkey. They had to get that saying from somewhere, right?  :huh:


----------



## Jon (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chimpie+Jul 5 2005, 10:19 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Chimpie @ Jul 5 2005, 10:19 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-DT4EMS_@Jul 5 2005, 10:07 PM
> * Some sort of physical activity will really help the decision making process.  *


Or a fiesty red head that says, "You can either smoke or date me.  Not both."

 [/b][/quote]
 I think Zak (PArescue) is in the same boat...


----------



## vtemti (Jul 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon+Jul 6 2005, 09:04 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (MedicStudentJon @ Jul 6 2005, 09:04 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Zak (PArescue) is in the same boat... [/b][/quote]
 Meaning, physical activity with the fiesty Red head or the smoking thing?


----------



## Stevo (Jul 7, 2005)

actually she's a fiesty blond...


----------



## Jon (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vtemti+Jul 7 2005, 09:07 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (vtemti @ Jul 7 2005, 09:07 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meaning, physical activity with the fiesty Red head or the smoking thing? [/b][/quote]
 The same boat with smoking, except that I don't think the person in question has red hair....


----------



## Frankie (Aug 13, 2006)

So it being a year later are you still smoke free.  I am.  

Just checking up.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 13, 2006)

Frankie,

Welcome back!


----------



## Frankie (Aug 14, 2006)

Hey thanks. 

Yeah I get ADD when it comes to boards. Sorry

So im still wondering how the quitting is going for you all.


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 15, 2006)

Nat just quit because my spine surgeon said I can't smoke or be around second hand smoke.  So he had his last one leaving the doc.


----------

